# Are Kiwis accidently revealing their powerlevel on Telegram? Is it a problem?



## UrbanZerglings (Aug 31, 2022)

I was a bit disturbed when I saw many personal accounts complete with full names reacting to the KiwiFarms telegram posts. I can't help but feel that you should use an alt account for this, as your personal telegram account is linked to your real phone number. And of course you shouldn't ever react with an account that has your real name on it.

Make no mistake, most of the telegram users are using an alt account, but a lot isn't. Is this a problem??


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Aug 31, 2022)

It's more likely those who just react are KF users. The commenters on the other hand are Telegram spergs from a few different groups, mainly wingnats and groypers.


----------



## soft breathing (Aug 31, 2022)

It's not a problem for the farms, but potentially for the people stupid enough to do so. Trannies are raging so who knows what they'll do with all of that information. 
But: Play stupid games, win stupid prices.


----------



## Billy Butcher (Aug 31, 2022)

I didn't join the Telegram because Telegram requires a phone number which I never put into anything online but I have seen Sinseer's account posting snippets of the chat he obsesses over from there on Twitter and by the looks of it had what looked like real names on it, I brushed it off as them randomly generated and didn't actually think people would be that stupid.


----------



## UrbanZerglings (Aug 31, 2022)

Kendall Motor Oil said:


> It's more likely those who just react are KF users. The commenters on the other hand are Telegram spergs from a few different groups, mainly wingnats and groypers.


From what I've seen (and I could be wrong), reacts to public posts keep your account anonymous, but reacts to comments reveal your account name. If you aren't using an alt, reacting to comments is a self dox.

I say that I could be wrong because there might even be a way to reveal reacts to posts. Either way, don't even use your private account to react imo.


----------



## Ridley (Aug 31, 2022)

When everyone is a cow no one is.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 31, 2022)

If anyone gets doxed on the telegram they deserve it and we should harass them in real life.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 31, 2022)

i dont know much about telegram. are user profiles there public? are they tied to your real identity? and how much personal information do they contain?



UrbanZerglings said:


> From what I've seen (and I could be wrong), reacts to public posts keep your account anonymous, but reacts to comments reveal your account name. If you aren't using an alt, reacting to comments is a self dox.
> 
> I say that I could be wrong because there might even be a way to reveal reacts to posts. Either way, don't even use your private account to react imo.


i dont think that reacting to a post really doxes you beyond whatever you already made public on your telegram profile anyway. its not like clicking like on telegram somehow links your telegram profile to your kiwifarms username.

the worst thing that could come from this is someone who knows you IRL seeing that you follow kiwifarms on telegram. might get some people suspicious (especially trannoids) but by itself it's not very incriminating i think.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Aug 31, 2022)

I think it's far enough removed from the actual forum to not be much of an issue overall, but you're retarded if you joined the channel with your actual account.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Aug 31, 2022)

No way in hell I am using telegram precisely because it requires a cell number.

And Keffals.and company were there compiling lists......


----------



## whatever I feel like (Aug 31, 2022)

Adjust your account settings to not show your phone number and don't use your last name or an IRL picture as your avatar. Problem solved.


----------



## derpherp2 (Aug 31, 2022)

The actual fuck is a telegram account? Just use preview you fucking retards. Nobody cares about your internet points.


----------



## Megatardingo (Aug 31, 2022)

Don't worry bro I will only post my adress in here.


----------



## BoomerSperg1922 (Aug 31, 2022)

whatever I feel like said:


> Adjust your account settings to not show your phone number and don't use your last name or an IRL picture as your avatar. Problem solved.


The eternal zoomer cycle of:

1) Why shouldn't I use my real name and phone number, what's the worst that could happen?
2) Oh no how did I get doxxed?!?
3) Why shouldn't I use my real name and phone number, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## soft breathing (Aug 31, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> and how much personal information do they contain?


Only what you put in there; and if you're retarded and make everything public - your phone number as well.


----------



## L50LasPak (Aug 31, 2022)

If you join Telegram you deserve to get doxed and harassed in real life.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Aug 31, 2022)

Never log into anything.


----------



## David Brown (Aug 31, 2022)

Assuming he is properly informed, any given person acts with whatever level of risk they feel is appropriate. I do have a telegram account but none of the usernames and shit are associated to any other account I have, and obviously I disallowed anyone from seeing my phone number in the settings.

And in the end, if I am found out as being a notoriously completely irrelevant idiot, well... guess I'll learn to live with it.


----------



## phattie (Aug 31, 2022)

Apparently I am too inept to make a sock account for telegram. Any help appreciated <3


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Aug 31, 2022)

soft breathing said:


> It's not a problem for the farms, but potentially for the people stupid enough to do so. Trannies are raging so who knows what they'll do with all of that information.
> But: Play stupid games, win stupid prices.




No bad tactics just bad targets as they say..  with their stinky leaking colon comprising neovagina


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Aug 31, 2022)

I ain't touching telegram, I'd rather wait it out on watch the updates on other boards.


----------



## LMFAOForgotPw (Aug 31, 2022)

making burner numbers isn’t hard at all. Also, you can have about everything hidden.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 1, 2022)

LMFAOForgotPw said:


> making burner numbers isn’t hard at all. Also, you can have about everything hidden.


How so, other than Google Voice and just going up to Walmart and buying a Tracfone?


----------



## Socrates (Sep 1, 2022)

> as your personal telegram account is linked to your real phone number


lol it fucking shouldn't be. use a burner app or something.


Pissmaster said:


> How so, other than Google Voice and just going up to Walmart and buying a Tracfone?











						Burner | Get A Free Phone Number - Fake Temporary Phone Numbers
					

Get a free temporary phone number! Use a Burner number as a 2nd phone number for work, a temporary phone number for craigslist or a fake phone number for dating.




					www.burnerapp.com


----------



## LMFAOForgotPw (Sep 1, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> How so, other than Google Voice and just going up to Walmart and buying a Tracfone?


Mysudo - gives you a number from a different country if you want. Then just register with that. almost any of the voip apps have free trials you just need it long enough to get a text.


----------



## Dawn Pennis (Sep 3, 2022)

That Telegram is glowing, no offense to the admins but it's a shithole and shouldn't exist, move to IRC/Mumble/Matrix/whatever where the lowest common denominator won't flock to


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 3, 2022)

Hank Hill once tried to sell propane to the Silver Surfer. Why is no one talking about this?


----------

